# Samsung LCD problem (I think)



## JakkOne (Jan 12, 2010)

Last night I started having problems with my Samsung LCD tv. I think it's the tv but it can be my component cables. I think it lost colors or something. Here's what the TV looks like when its on component.










Any ideas if it's the TV or the cables? I tried everything and nothing worked.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is this a picture using the built in tuner or is it displaying a picture from a device connected with a cable?

Please explain what is connected and where the signals are coming from.

just seen the X-Box sign in the corner ..

check all inputs, tuner, DVD etc and see if they are all giving the same type of picture. If Tuner is normal it's more likely to be cable problems, if Tuner does same it's more likely to be internal.


----------

